# Bright Blue Cloud Forest Millipede



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Probably not the right sub-forum for this, but I thought I'd share anyway.

Check out this beauty:










Pararhachistes potosinus

Stunning Bright Blue Cloud Forest Millipede Is Sure to Shock You : The Featured Creature


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool! Looks like a color variant of the cyanide millipedes that I remember from the Washington rainforest


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Cool! Looks like a color variant of the cyanide millipedes that I remember from the Washington rainforest


Totally agree! I love those little guys. 

This millipede is a much cooler color than any I've seen though

John


----------

